# Harold crane



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone know if the road on the south side of willard will be open to get to harold crane on the opener?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Yes


where are you hunting lunkerhunter2


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

I just spoke with one of the reps from Whitaker Construction regarding access around the back side of Willard Bay. They will be leaving their gate open starting Friday night. That will give access to Harold Crane main entrance. They will be posting "No public access beyond this point" signs just past the HC entrance and "no parking" signs all along the road. He also said something about the park service patrolling the road and issuing tickets to anyone parked out there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Utah Division of Wildlife Waterfowl Management Areas
September 29 at 10:45am · 

"There have been several questions about HAROLD CRANE Waterfowl Management Area. The access road to Harold Crane WMA will be opened on Friday morning, October 2. The road will remain open throughout the waterfowl hunt. Please be aware that the road is only open for access to Harold Crane WMA. Anyone who parks along the road or tries to go on the dike of Willard Bay will be ticketed"


----------

